# Injectors (quick question)



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I'm just wondering guys...

Are the ka24e injectors top feed and the de side feed? I'm trying to buy some 444cc injectors from an r33 for 100, and they're top feed. However, the guy says he's using them in his ka24e fuel rail. Thanx for the help


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

come on, does anyone know?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i believe u are correct


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

If this is true, can I then use a ka24e rail on a ka24de to run top-feed injectors?


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

vodkapwrsr20 said:


> *If this is true, can I then use a ka24e rail on a ka24de to run top-feed injectors? *


 probably..i'm not very sure but try it out and tell us how it goes  ka's stock fuel rail can stand upto about 550cc


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

Simple questions like this can be answered by the dealer. Call a Nissan dealer ask for parts dept. and they can tell you for sure. Any question reguarding stock parts, best place to get is at the source.

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=378316&page=1


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

kat240 said:


> *top feed or side feed, doesn't really matter. What matters is what the flow rate of the injectors are and
> if it is correct for your application.  *


Except for top feed injectors wont fit in a side feed rail and wiring loom and vice versa


----------



## EverythingNissan (Aug 26, 2003)

It appears as though the KA24E runs a top feed setup. At least from the parts diagram here in the system....


----------

